# Landfill-friendly TiVo boxes



## Traal (Jul 8, 2002)

TiVo's new pricing structure is bad for the environment. When your contract expires, you still pay the contract (TiVo-box-subsidizing) rate instead of a reduced (covers-only-the-cost-of-the-guide-data) post-contract rate. (The TiVo Package Payment Plans cost the same as their "TiVo Service Only" counterparts.)

Because TiVo offers a free box whenever you sign a new contract, this provides an incentive to get a new, (probably) higher-capacity TiVo every time your existing contract expires instead of reusing your old TiVo. Where do old TiVos go? Probably straight to the dump. Unless you also want to keep the old TiVo and put it on a Multi-Service Discount plan, but then you'll be paying more every month than if you just threw it out.

TiVo should make at least their free boxes environmentally-conscious. IEEE 1680 provide some criteria for environmentally friendly "green" electronics.


----------



## rkester (Jan 10, 2005)

They can always just bury all of the old ones in the same place that all those copies of ET for the 2600 are buried.

I still have my original S1, which works like a champ and beats the pants of my S2 in video quality.

But I think your point is that more manufacturers should think of the future when making any new technology that is constantly updated.

Afterall, we all have to live on the same planet with this garbage.


----------

